# Art is a Weapon



## kokomojoe (May 30, 2013)

I was walking around earlier and had this idea hit me. I think I'm going to start traveling and find as many people possible who are homeless from foreclosures and take pictures of them and then send these photos to the banks that foreclosed on them. That way they can see the damaged lives. I'll probably try to make a book with their stories/photos. I know the banks don't give a shit about them but I think it could really open other people's eyes. Basically I'm just asking what you guys think of it. I'm going to do it regardless but if anyone wants to help or be a part of it that's cool too.


----------



## dylann (May 30, 2013)

DO IT!!!! like now. Go Go start taking Photos. thats a great idea.


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (May 30, 2013)

As far as it actually doing anything to change what's happening...I say it's a 100% solid lost cause. Banks and those affiliated know exactly what they're doing and they don't give a single shit. 

That aside...I think it's a super cool idea and would love the see the end result. Or at least some of what you collect once you get the ball rolling.
If you do it right, it seems like something with a lot of potential to turn out quite nicely.


----------



## crow (May 31, 2013)

I think it'd open peoples eyes to the true face of homelessness. People think all homeless are dirty, piss soaked winos, and drug addicts. But the reality is that many families and individuals are becoming homeless everyday, and you'd never know by looking at them. Let people know that they too are only a step away from being in the same position as the beggar in the parking lot, or the people in the shelters. Perhaps it would embide in them compassion, and understanding. Hell, might even get a donation fund started.


----------



## MFB (May 31, 2013)

kokomojoe said:


> I was walking around earlier and had this idea hit me. I think I'm going to start traveling and find as many people possible who are homeless from foreclosures and take pictures of them and then send these photos to the banks that foreclosed on them. That way they can see the damaged lives. I'll probably try to make a book with their stories/photos. I know the banks don't give a shit about them but I think it could really open other people's eyes. Basically I'm just asking what you guys think of it. I'm going to do it regardless but if anyone wants to help or be a part of it that's cool too.


 
Dale Maharidge & Michael Williamson---you should take a look at some of the stuff these guys have done on the subject. They have a few books that are exactly what you describe; would be a great inspiration to your project to take a look at them. Maharidge writes poignant tales of of how people ended up where they are, and Williamson captures some photos that make thier subjects seem like they're staring right at youuuuuuu.
Good dudes with some idealistic values...take a look.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jun 1, 2013)

MFB said:


> Dale Maharidge & Michael Williamson---you should take a look at some of the stuff these guys have done on the subject. They have a few books that are exactly what you describe; would be a great inspiration to your project to take a look at them. Maharidge writes poignant tales of of how people ended up where they are, and Williamson captures some photos that make thier subjects seem like they're staring right at youuuuuuu.
> Good dudes with some idealistic values...take a look.


 
hell yeah man, it's nice to know others have the same plane of thought


----------



## plagueship (Jun 13, 2013)

not clear to me what the point is - to feel sorry for 'lower-middle-class' types that have lost their footing? to create images of the decay of capitalism? to show that foreclosure is 'bad'?


----------

